# Problemas com X após atualizações/configurações

## kotviski

Olá pessoal.

Comecei a utilizar o Gentoo há pouco tempo. Ontem eu realizei as seguintes atualizações/configurações:

Instalação dos pacotes xf86-video-intel e x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptic;

Mudança no Xorg para instalação do Synaptics (eu salvei o arquivo antigo, e já o reposicionei);

Atualização através do comando etc-update. (foi a primeira vez que fiz essa atualização. Ao todo foram 7 arquivo atualizados, todos com a opção "-3", porém não lembro quais foram atualizados).

O problema que está acontecendo é que agora o X não inicia. Na verdade, ele até inicia, mas aparece uma janela com caracteres inválidos e com um botão também com caractere inválido. Após a 90s aparece um aviso informando que o X não pode ser carregado.Em

Em seguida eu entro com meu nome de usuário normal, e consigo iniciar o X através do startx, o que me parece um tanto quanto estranho...

Outro problema que ocorre é que agora o layout do meu teclado fora do X está errado.

EDIT:

Outro problema, o qual ocorre desde quando instalei o sistema, é que meu computador não desliga/reinicia! Se eu clicar no botão "Sistema/Desligar...", os menus do Gnome são escondidos, e a tela fica parada mostrando o papel de parede.

Se eu aperto o botão de desligar do notebook (o sistema está instalado em um Dell 1525), aí sim, o sistema se desliga.

Alguém poderia me ajudar, por favor?

----------

## pilla

kotviski, podes postar  o /etc/X11/xorg.conf e o log do Xorg? Deve estar em /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Pode ser que teus problemas estejam relacionados com o fato que as versões atuais do Xorg usam o hal para detectar o hardware.

Não aconselho atualização cega dos arquivos de configuração, prefiro usar o dispatch-conf e revisar cada arquivo novo.

----------

## kotviski

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

      Driver         "kbd"

       Option         "XkbModel" "abnt2"

       Option         "XkbLayout" "br"

       Option         "XkbVariant" "abnt2"

       Option         "XkbOptions" "abnt2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Fri Mar 5 03:00:22 BRT 2010 i686

Build Date: 11 February 2010  02:32:19AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 13 08:31:04 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3fa60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:1028:022f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfea00000/1048576, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000eff8/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:1028:022f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/1048576

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEA00000 size 1048576

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): the SDVO device with slave addr 70 is found on DVO 1 port

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 04:AE.00, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000020

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000400

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000237

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status:

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000206 to 0x80000206

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00012d2d to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00009696 to 0x00014141

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 746496 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2985980 kB available

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x00000fff: power context (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (254468 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x0079f000-0x00ce4fff: front buffer (5400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00f9f000-0x00f9ffff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00fa0000-0x00fa9fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 303 x 190

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found relative axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute touchpad.

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configuring as touchpad

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(WW) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Broadcom Corp

(**) Broadcom Corp: always reports core events

(**) Broadcom Corp: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found relative axes

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Broadcom Corp: Configuring as mouse

(**) Broadcom Corp: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Broadcom Corp: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Broadcom Corp" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Broadcom Corp: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Broadcom Corp

(**) Broadcom Corp: always reports core events

(**) Broadcom Corp: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found keys

(II) Broadcom Corp: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Broadcom Corp" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Laptop Integrated Webcam

(**) Laptop Integrated Webcam: always reports core events

(**) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Found keys

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Laptop Integrated Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x00000fff: power context (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (254468 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x0079f000-0x00ce4fff: front buffer (5400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00f9f000-0x00f9ffff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00fa0000-0x00fa9fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Broadcom Corp: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Broadcom Corp: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
```

Algo que eu imagino que talvez ajude:

$ lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

02:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

02:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

02:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

02:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
```

Eu imaginava que a atualização seria algo mais estável, já que o próprio emerge estava solicitando ele. Se eu soubesse dos riscos nem teria executado o comando  :Sad: 

EDIT:

Existem outros logs na pasta /var/log/ Vejam:

$ ls -l /var/log/

```
total 7832

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Fev 10 19:16 ConsoleKit

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Fev 11 01:31 cups

-rw-r----- 1 root    root      72069 Mar 13 08:28 dmesg

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1160 Mar  9 18:43 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  646518 Mar 13 00:33 emerge.log

-rw------- 1 root    root      24024 Mar 13 08:30 faillog

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Mar 13 08:32 gdm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     301155 Fev 10 15:58 genkernel.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     292292 Mar 13 08:30 lastlog

-rw------- 1 root    root    6061552 Mar 13 09:20 messages

drwxr-xr-x 2 mysql   mysql      4096 Fev 13 21:41 mysql

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Jan 26 10:21 news

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root         87 Mar 13 08:31 pm-powersave.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root       2823 Mar 12 13:11 pm-suspend.log

drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root       4096 Jan 26 13:31 portage

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Fev 10 20:23 samba

drwxrwx--- 2 root    portage    4096 Jan 26 15:22 sandbox

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Mar  8 03:14 wicd

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root    utmp     718080 Mar 13 08:36 wtmp

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    adriel    26499 Mar 13 08:32 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      23895 Mar 13 08:30 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      23415 Mar 12 20:48 Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root       9058 Mar 10 00:15 Xorg.1.log.old
```

----------

## kotviski

Pessoal, acredito que o último log que postei aqui é referente ao log em que o X obteve sucesso no carregamento, pois o arquivo está associado ao meu usuário padrão, como pode ser visto.

Vou postar um log referente a uma falha que ocorre assim que inicio o sistema, antes de iniciar o X com meu usuário padrão (adriel). Vejam:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Fri Mar 5 03:00:22 BRT 2010 i686

Build Date: 11 February 2010  02:32:19AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 13 15:03:03 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3fa60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:1028:022f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfea00000/1048576, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000eff8/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:1028:022f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/1048576

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEA00000 size 1048576

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): the SDVO device with slave addr 70 is found on DVO 1 port

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 04:AE.00, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000020

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000400

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80000237

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status:

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000206 to 0x80000206

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00012d2d to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00009696 to 0x00014141

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 746496 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2985980 kB available

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x00000fff: power context (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (254468 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x0079f000-0x00ce4fff: front buffer (5400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00f9f000-0x00f9ffff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00fa0000-0x00fa9fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 303 x 190

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found relative axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute touchpad.

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configuring as touchpad

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(WW) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Broadcom Corp

(**) Broadcom Corp: always reports core events

(**) Broadcom Corp: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found relative axes

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Broadcom Corp: Configuring as mouse

(**) Broadcom Corp: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Broadcom Corp: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Broadcom Corp" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Broadcom Corp: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Broadcom Corp: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Broadcom Corp

(**) Broadcom Corp: always reports core events

(**) Broadcom Corp: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Found keys

(II) Broadcom Corp: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Broadcom Corp" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Laptop Integrated Webcam

(**) Laptop Integrated Webcam: always reports core events

(**) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Found keys

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Laptop Integrated Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Broadcom Corp: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

Fiz uma comparação entre os dois logs utilizando o comando diff, vejam o resultado:

$ diff log.txt log.error.txt

```
49c49

< (--) using VT number 7

---

> (++) using VT number 7

211c211

< (WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000237

---

> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80000237

213c213

< (WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

---

> (WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS OFIELD_INT_STATUS EFIELD_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

452,509c452,475

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

< (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

< (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

< (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

< (II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

< (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

< (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

< (II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

< (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

< (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  101.30  1440 1504 1536 1852  900 903 906 912 -hsync -vsync (54.7 kHz)

< (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12631

< (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

< (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

< (II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

< (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

< (II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

< (II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x00000fff: power context (4 kB)

< (II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

< (II) intel(0): 0x0077f000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (254468 kB)

< (II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

< (II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

< (II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            start of memory manager

< (II) intel(0): 0x0079f000-0x00ce4fff: front buffer (5400 kB) X tiled

< (II) intel(0): 0x00f9f000-0x00f9ffff: overlay registers (4 kB)

< (II) intel(0): 0x00fa0000-0x00fa9fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

< (II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

< (WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001

< (WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

< (II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

< (II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

< (II) intel(0): Output configuration:

< (II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

< (II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

< (II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

< (II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

< (II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

< (II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

< (II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

< (II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

< (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) PS/2 Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Broadcom Corp: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Broadcom Corp: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

< (II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

---

> (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) PS/2 Mouse: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Broadcom Corp: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Broadcom Corp: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Laptop Integrated Webcam: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Sleep Button: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Power Button: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Video Bus: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

> (II) Video Bus: Close

> (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

Parece que o problema é no modulo evdev... ?

----------

## pilla

O módulo evdev substituiu os módulos para mouse, teclado e outros dispositivos de entrada.  Para acertares os dispositivos de entrada, agora são usados arquivos do HAL, conforme no manual http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml . 

Aparentemente, teu problema é com o gerenciador de login (imagino que o GDM).

----------

